# Logitech Gaming Software- startet nicht - G502



## DrDii3t (17. Mai 2015)

Hallo meine lieben,

ich denke ich bin hier im richtigen Bereich und auf geht es zu meinem Problem: 

Seit geschätzt einer Woche läuft die Logitech Gaming Software (LGS) nicht mehr. Ich kann die LGS starten, ein Prozess ist auch im TaskManager sichtbar, jedoch erscheint weder die Oberfläche selber oder das Logitech Gaming Icon links neben der Uhr im Benachrichtigungsbereich.  ABER eins kann sie die gute Software, nämlich den Prozessor mit 13% zu belasten. Respekt.

Nun denkt man sich Google ist dein bester Freund, ohh, sehr viele Leute haben dieses Problem. Nur bringen sämtliche Lösungswege keine Besserung. Also: 

1. Deinstallation -> Neuinstallation -> Kein Nutzen
2. Deinstallation -> Beseitigen sämtlicher Daten der Software (AppData) -> Neuinstallation -> Kein Nutzen
3. Deinstallation -> Beseitigen sämtlicher Daten der Software (AppData) -> Registry Einträge von der LGS entfernen -> Neuinstallation -> Kein Nutzen

Auch an Kaspersky liegt es nicht, zum Test deaktivert, genauso wie die UAC (nach anderen Foren eine mögliche Lösung).

Was mir jedoch aufgefallen ist, wenn ich die Software installiere und die Maus (G502) nicht angeschlossen ist, so erscheint die Software mit der Meldung: Keine Geräte erkannt, jedoch bleibt sie ohne Funktion und nichts ist anwählbar etc.
Auch las ich das der MSI Afterburner Schuld hat: Deinstallation -> Keinen Nutzen

So und jetzt hab ich einfach keine Lust mehr und wende mich mal an euch  Vielleicht habt ihr ja noch Ideen oder sogar das Problem behoben


----------



## Dragon AMD (17. Mai 2015)

Vielleicht blockiert ein virenprogramm. An welchem USB Port hängt die Maus 2.0 oder 3.0


----------



## DrDii3t (17. Mai 2015)

Oh ergänze ich im Startbeitrag, Virenprogramme habe ich bereits auch deaktiviert auch habe ich die UAC komplett runtergeriegelt (Vermeintliche Lösung laut anderen Foren). Habe nur USB 3.0 Ports. Ich deinstalliere mal eben der 3.0er Treiber vielleicht hilft dies.


----------



## Dragon AMD (17. Mai 2015)

Am besten USB 2.0 nutzen.


----------



## DrDii3t (17. Mai 2015)

So den Treiber für USB 3 zu deinstallieren hat nichts gebracht. USB 2 Nutzen wird schwierig, habe keine USB 2 Port. Vergessen es ausdrücklich zu erwähnen, aber die Software / der Treiber hat bis vor kurzem eben einwandfrei funktioniert, nur eben jetzt nicht mehr :o


----------



## Dragon AMD (17. Mai 2015)

Alle Treiber und Mainboard BIOS aktuell?


----------



## DrDii3t (17. Mai 2015)

Alles aktuell bis aufs BIOS, das habe ich bisher nicht upgedatet (schrebit man das so !? o.O), aber es hat ja einfach funktioniert bis eben jetzt :o Deswegen kann es ja eigentlich nicht am BIOS liegen.


----------



## Dragon AMD (17. Mai 2015)

Doch kann es. Die Treiber arbeiten am besten mit dem neusten BIOS vom Mainboard.


----------



## Julian1303 (17. Mai 2015)

Nutzt du CCleaner? Zwecks nach der Deinstallation wirklich alles komplett zu löschen? Und auch die leeren Ordner die wie immer in den Programmpfaden stehen bleiben


----------



## DrDii3t (17. Mai 2015)

Habe ich bereits benutzt. Habe auch über den Revo Uninstaller nachgedacht jedoch hat dieser meinen alten PC einmal übelst zerschossen  BIOS Update oho. ok. Wie stelle ich das an? Hab mich damit bisher so überhaupt nicht beschäftigt :o


----------



## Dragon AMD (17. Mai 2015)

Welches Mainboard hast du?

Oder du schaust ein Video bei YouTube wie man bei deinem Mainboard ein BIOS update macht.

Oder im Handbuch des Mainboard nachlesen.


----------



## Julian1303 (18. Mai 2015)

hmm, naja also BIOS Update wird da nicht helfen wenn die Software nicht funktioniert. Is zwar keines Wegs unnütz das auf den aktuellen Stand zu bringen aber zwecks der Logitech treiber. Wenns vorher ging. Nur was für ein Board hat kein einzigen USB 2.0 Anschluß?


----------



## DrDii3t (18. Mai 2015)

Gigabyte Z87X UD3H


----------



## DrDii3t (19. Mai 2015)

Push niemand weitere Ideen? Auch alte Versionen der LGS funktionieren nicht


----------

